# Heads up... Timberking M14 Circular Sawmill



## Ted J (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw this over on the Woodnet site. Located in Batesville, Indiana

All set up and operational and for a $3500 price tag!!

*Timberking M14 Circular Sawmill*

NOT MINE.....

Ted


----------



## qbilder (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW that's a deal!!! I wish I had room for that. It'd be mine. Would dang near be worth buying another chunk of wooded property just to build a barn & put this thing in.


----------

